# Interview for stablehand/instructor



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Like they say, always dress for the job above the one you are applying for. Dress like a riding instructor.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I was always told to dress for the job you are going for, IMO, its a stablehand job, dress as a stablehand, if I was hiring a stablehand and someone came in dressed to the max, I personally would pass (based on attire alone) compared to someone wearing stablehand attire. Ultimately your decision!  Best of luck!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I often mucked stalls in breeches and paddock boots...
If my intention was to ride during the day I only needed to switch into my tall boots or zip on my chaps and was ready.
Clean pants, a polo shirt classic design and no sayings on it and if you need to be evaluated for stall cleaning and use your own tools, bring them.
If you wear gloves when handling horses turning out or such...bring them.
Go to the interview prepared to show what you know and back it up with the actual work.
I would not be mucking stalls myself in my riding boots so that to me is false appearances if I showed up as such.
Neat, clean, practical and comfortable working attire...
That is how I would arrive.
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you aren't going there to ride on the day of the interview - some places do want to see someone ride if there's going to be exercising involved - then you don't need to turn up in riding gear. It just looks pretentious.
Just wear a pair of clean, smart looking trousers or jeans, sensible short boots like paddock boots and a plain top according to the weather. Polo tops always look smart but 'workish'.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I wouldn't go in riding gear unless you know for a fact that you are riding. I would wear a nice, clean darker pair of jeans or suitable pants and a polo or button down avoiding branding (small shirt brand logo would be ok). One of the nicer riding shirts would also be an option as long as it wasn't one of those that fits like a second skin or was wildly colored or styled. A belt if your pants have loops. A nice clean and polished pair of boots. I'd have my hair done in the manner I would work in which if long would be a loose ponytail or bun or french braided. Now that it is short there is only really one way for me to wear it. I'd have riding gear packed as a just in case but I doubt they would expect that unless it was part of your job description. Likely that would be handled if they were interested and invited you back.


ETA work type boots. Paddock or western or even lace ups.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know what is usual casual attire in Australia but here I'd expect you to show up in a decent pair of long pants, jeans or chinos or something like that, a clean polo or western shirt (most likely where I am) and good foot gear but not expensive riding boots. I would take my riding gear with me, that way if they ask you're prepared and can change. Don't forget a hard hat.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't have paddock boots, only tall boots, so should I wear sneakers?


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Mythilus said:


> I don't have paddock boots, only tall boots, so should I wear sneakers?


Wear whatever you would wear to muck stalls. Do you have any type of work boots or work shoes?


Have you been able to see what the current hired help is wearing? 


For myself, I would dress neatly, in clean clothes that will allow you to demonstrate any aspect of the job during the interview. I nearly always wore a shirt and tie to interviews. Even for construction type work where I could be asked to demonstrate my ability to operate or maintain vehicles and equipment. I wore clean work boots rather than dress shoes. 


In my briefcase, in addition to my credentials, I kept a pair of coveralls. When asked to operate equipment, I tucked the tie inside my shirt, put on my coveralls, and got to work. Employers have told me later, that they were impressed with that. They felt that I had the public image of the company in mind, and also was not afraid of dirty work. 


But I am also an old fart, who remembers when gas station attendants wore bow ties to pump your gas.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Mythilus said:


> I don't have paddock boots, only tall boots, so should I wear sneakers?


I can only answer for how I would view it because I am adamantly against wearing sneakers and other inappropriate foot wear around horses. If you don't have paddock boots, I would say, get some. If you showed up here to interview I would cut the interview short and tell you thank you but no thank you. I've had my foot crushed and had several surgeries due to being stepped on by a large horse and I was wearing boots when it happened. If I'd been wearing sneakers or God Forbid flip flops, I'd have lost my foot and probably my lower leg. So I don't allow anyone who works for me to work in soft shoes of any kind. 

If you can't get a pair of paddock boots or some other kind of good heavy boot, if you've got a pair of hikers or fat babies or something like that, it would be fine. Just no soft foot wear, PLEASE.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

PLOT TWIST.
They just emailed and asked me to bring riding gear as, "If time allows we will ask you to ride". I guess I go with the original joddies and boots...?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This ^^^^^^^........
_I would not._
You are obviously interviewing for a stablehand position *first*.
Clearly they write of time allowances......
That means to me a pretty in-depth interview and your ability to work on task as required...
Riding is secondary to them at this point and not the main objective...
A barn worker is the main objective....

I think the place has been overwhelmed with people calling, inquiring or coming for interview dressed to ride not muck...hence the email and heads-up.
And no, sneakers to me are also not a "professional" appearance.
Workboots, Ariats, muckers .... a shoe/boot but _not_ sneakers.

I would _*not*_ subject my tall boots to horse urine or manure in the capacity and amount you are going to be working in.
Nor would I expose my boots to the scratches and abuse you honestly don't realize your legs are going to be rubbed by objects as you work as a barnworker....
You _*will* _ruin your tall boots appearance in a short time. :|
My boots are customs, extremely comfortable but there is a small bit of resistance always when bending or climbing ladder or stairs to lofts...
_Comfort and freedom of movement is paramount to my safety when working in a barn setting._​:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._

​


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@Mythilus "asked me to *BRING* riding gear" That tells you right there what to do. I would not wear my riding gear. Dress neatly and appropriately. Now with this email I may wear a pair of the riding jeans that are darker and look nice that have become popular around here with a shirt I did not mind riding in. I have a couple of nice long sleeved (Wish I had a short sleeve) tailored but NOT fitted dressy riding shirts that would work too. That would be what I would wear plus short boots or other work boot. Bring your helmet, gloves, tall boots and have your bat or dressage whip plus spurs in reserve in your car.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Agree with Horselovinguy and Qtrbel. arrive dressed sharply in clothes you can ride in, if asked, but are suitable for mucking stalls. Wear clean work shoes or boots. If asked to ride, it should only require a change of footwear, and donning your helmet, etc.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

I ended up buying some good equestrian working boots - comfortable, waterproof, etc; and I wore a nice white and pale blue pinstripe shirt and chocolate joddies with the boots, and an equestrian-themed baseball cap as it was a hot and sunny day. I hear back on Monday. Wish me luck!!


----------

